
Dead Reckonings » A 2011 “Lightning Calculation” Calendar - da5e
http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/2010/11/22/a-2011-%e2%80%9clightning-calculation%e2%80%9d-calendar/
======
da5e
This is a really professional looking calendar chock full of esoteric info.
Free in pdf format.

